# anyone know the dwell time for 1.8T AWP coils/ECU ?



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

anyone know the dwell time for 1.8T AWP coils/ECU ?
Thanks,
Rey


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: anyone know the dwell time for 1.8T AWP coils/ECU ? (elRey)*

I tested one at 3.0 and it had a powerful spark


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: anyone know the dwell time for 1.8T AWP coils/ECU ? (vdubspeed88)*

Thanks, but do you know what dwell time the ECU sends? I.E does the ECU drive the coils with 3ms dwell?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: anyone know the dwell time for 1.8T AWP coils/ECU ? (elRey)*

Coil well on the AWP is fully under software control.
Actual dwell is a map lookup: rpm vs load.
the coil 'can' support 3.0ms, but is not programmed that high in stock software...
Stock range is roughly 1.8 - 2.4 ms. (2.4m durring starting conditions only)
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: anyone know the dwell time for 1.8T AWP coils/ECU ? (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Coil well on the AWP is fully under software control.
Actual dwell is a map lookup: rpm vs load.
the coil 'can' support 3.0ms, but is not programmed that high in stock software...
Stock range is roughly 1.8 - 2.4 ms. (2.4m durring starting conditions only)
-Jeffrey Atwood

Can dwell be increase with software (chip/BT tune)? If so, by how much? Reason for the question is I'm considering LS2 coils that seem to peak at 5ms. I don't know if they can be driven with only 2ms.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: anyone know the dwell time for 1.8T AWP coils/ECU ? (Jefnes3)*

Jeff, would you also know if the 2.0L AZG dwell is the same as the 1.8T that you stated?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: anyone know the dwell time for 1.8T AWP coils/ECU ? (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Actual dwell is a map lookup: rpm vs load.
-Jeffrey Atwood

Does clamping the MAP sensor decrease dwell where MAP is reading less than actual boost? = more chance for misfires?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: anyone know the dwell time for 1.8T AWP coils/ECU ? (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_Jeff, would you also know if the 2.0L AZG dwell is the same as the 1.8T that you stated?

2L AZG software and say AWP 20v software are VERY similar...
i.e. either will run either motor
That said: stock coil dwell (set in software) is roughly the same in
both ecus. (I would have to dig deeper for 'exact' data)
Look at the coil parts , arent the of the 'same' spec.???
Coil dwell is rpm vs. load. Where load is basically based of the MAF
and the engine size....
There is no good reason to clamp the MAP sensor or ANY sensor.
-Jeffrey Atwood


_Modified by Jefnes3 at 11:01 PM 8-26-2009_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: anyone know the dwell time for 1.8T AWP coils/ECU ? (Jefnes3)*

Sorry. You answered two separate questions.
1st question = are AWP and AZG dwell times similar?
- your answer - yes, but need digging to verify
reason for the question - I'm running AZG coil with AWP ECU, and if AWP has longer dwell, that wouldn't be good for my AZG coils. (possible cause for my coil failures)
2nd question = does diode MAP clamping result in shorter dwell times
reason for this question - I thought you mean 'MAP' sensor when you said dwell was a MAP lookup. Look back at your answer and your recent post, you didn't.
But if one were to use a larger MAF without software (like me) that would mean ECU sees less load. Does that mean ECU then uses shorter dwell? = more miss fires. i.e. software is a better idea.

I just trying to do two things:
1) diagnosis my ignition issues
2) explore LS2 coil compatibility

background: I'm currently running 
stock AWP ECU 
VR6 MAF housing
4bar fpr
630cc injectors
in order to run straight E85 @ 17psi on a T3/T04E 58mm/70mm compressor wheel
AND I cannot run 1.8T coils due to the 16v head and upper mani. The AZG don't seem to be cutting it. This may be due to lack of software and reduced dwell via my bandaids (I'm now realizing).


_Modified by elRey at 11:40 PM 8-26-2009_


----------

